# January 2012 Caribbean Model Shoot and Cruise



## DavidB (Jul 3, 2011)

The 5- Night Western Caribbean 
Model - Photographer - Makeup Artist 
Cruise and Portfolio Shoot 

Sail on the Royal Caribbean 
Jewel of the Seas 
5 Nights and 4 Days of Cruising & Shooting 

Tampa, FL 
Cozumel, Mexico 
Costa Maya, Mexico, 
Tampa, FL 
Photographers, Models, and Makeup Artists 
Working on Location and Onboard 

Learn from Professional Fashion 
and Swimwear Photographer David Blecman 
Free Workshops----Free Mentoring----Capture Great Images 

When: Sail on Saturday, January 7, 2012 
Return on Thursday, January 12, 2012 

CABINS ARE LIMITED! BOOK TODAY

Details: http://www.posneg.com/caribbean.html

Payment Plan Available!​


----------

